# What about a Dallas/Ft Worth meeting?



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Is anyone in this area interested in a Kindleboards meetup?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

There are certainly enough in that area to warrant having one.  In fact, who knows you might get some from other parts


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm in Granbury! Go to school in Weatherford, drive up to Ridgemar mall or Hulen mall most weekends, would also be willing to go somewhere NEAR Parks Arlington mall, but I hate parking at that mall... it's a nightmare.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

That's the spirit.
I knew there had to be enough of you Texans close enough to each other to pull a KB meet off now.
I have been told that it is a big state - and boy a map sure proves that.
But there seem to be a lot of new TX members now.

so good luck all.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sheltiemom said:


> Is anyone in this area interested in a Kindleboards meetup?


With enough notice I would love to meet up! I live in Houston.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> That's the spirit.
> I knew there had to be enough of you Texans close enough to each other to pull a KB meet off now.
> I have been told that it is a big state - and boy a map sure proves that.
> But there seem to be a lot of new TX members now.
> so good luck all.


Right Geoff, maybe we should go mention this on the Introductions threads where the Newbies are posting... they may not see this.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Intinst and I might be able to make it with enough notice.  Our son lives in Arlington and we are familiar with Hulen and Ridgmar malls.  That is, if you want to include more than just Texans.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

loonlover said:


> Intinst and I might be able to make it with enough notice. Our son lives in Arlington and we are familiar with Hulen and Ridgmar malls. That is, if you want to include more than just Texans.


DFW is quite a drive for me, but I do go there occasionally on weekends. I might make it if I get some advance notice and this is on Sat or Sun.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

loonlover said:


> Intinst and I might be able to make it with enough notice. Our son lives in Arlington and we are familiar with Hulen and Ridgmar malls. That is, if you want to include more than just Texans.


Cool! Are children allowed? My DD just LOVES The Infinitely Thread that Intinst keeps alive! I know Olivia Darnell lives near Dallas, so maybe she would want to meet too. I noticed on another thread that she is out of town visiting her mom though, so she may be away for a bit. Brendan Carroll alos lives somewhere to the west of Dallas to... We may have a bunch of KBers... Where is Kool anyway? SHe is in San Antonio...


The Hooded Claw said:


> DFW is quite a drive for me, but I do go there occasionally on weekends. I might make it if I get some advance notice and this is on Sat or Sun.


I did not know you were a Texas Mr. Claw!  Where are you from?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> ...I did not know you were a Texas Mr. Claw!  Where are you from?


Sorry, I wasn't clear--I'm actually in Upper Texas, residing in the town of Oklahoma City....Though I actually got a degree from West Texas State University once upon a time, so I suppose I'm still a Texan of a sort!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Sorry, I wasn't clear--I'm actually in Upper Texas, residing in the town of Oklahoma City....Though I actually got a degree from West Texas State University once upon a time, so I suppose I'm still a Texan of a sort!


I'm only a naturalized Texan, too. I'm a Midwesterner by birth but came down to Dallas to go to college and never bothered to leave.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I am soooooooo jealous!  Sure hope y'all get this put together!


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I'd be interested!  The DFW airport is my backyard, so I'm pretty much in the middle of everything, meaning location is most likely no big deal to me.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

In for a penny, in for a pound.  Just let me know where and when.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

As an Oklahoman attending a Texas college, I was asked on an almost daily basis "You know the only reason Texas stays in the union?" "Because Oklahoma s****s!" And the wit would guffaw loudly as if he'd said something that had never been said before. Obviously this was in the days before Governor Perry.

After awhile I took to responding: "You know the only thing standing between Oklahoma and COMPLETE ignorance?" Occasionally someone would reply "nothing!" but usually they didn't know, and my response would be:

*"THE RED RIVER!"*


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I live in Florida, but grew up in Texas. I have a business trip scheduled for March in Fort Worth. If you had it around that time, I would love to join in.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

March sounds like a good month to me!
BTW, I am in Weatherford for class every day if anyone feels like a quick impromptu meeting.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

March would work for us too.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

loonlover said:


> March would work for us too.


Me too.


----------



## Rebekah (Oct 9, 2009)

I miss my home (DFW).


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Rebekah said:


> I miss my home (DFW).


Come on back now y'hear?


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

I am glad others are interested in this.  I can't wait to see other Kindles, accessories, and people who come with them.  Mine is still the only one I have ever seen in person.

March is fine with me.  Around DFW or Arlington is also fine.  I live in Garland so don't know too many places over there.  Someone think of a place to meet and we will get it together.

I moved out of Texas twice - lasted 3 months the first time and 18 months the second.  Last time, my husband refused to move back so I left him there and came home.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

How exciting. I was able to do a meetup in Atlanta last year while working there. It made spending time there so enjoyable and it was fun meeting other Kindle Board Kindlers.

I will be in Fort Worth for 2 weeks in March. March 8-19th. I will be working, so I will only be available after 5:00 pm Monday-Fridays and anytime on the weekend, 3/13 or 3/14th.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

A weekend would work best for Intinst and I; 13th or 14th would be fine.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

We start Spring Break Friday March 12th at 2:30 PM!!!! Yippee! And we are heading towards Colorado... sooo that weekend would do for us.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Heck, I don't know what I'm doing next week, but March should be just fine.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

dnagirl said:


> Heck, I don't know what I'm doing next week, but March should be just fine.


Honestly DNAgirl? that's how I am too.. but I figure planning it 2 months in advance means it gets on my calendar before anything else MIGHT... so I know to plan around it.. We only plan out weekends basically on Friday night, finding out from the kids what they HAVE to do for school/work/whatever, and then we figure out what we're doing the rest of the time..

Like this weekend? Taken up by our DD who is part of the cast for their HS production of "My Fair Lady". Kills our Friday night, Saturday night, & Sunday afternoon. I had forgotten it was a 3 hour play.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

March Weekends S/Su
6/7
13/14
20/21
27/28

Maybe someone who is more centrally located can pick a starbucks to meet at.. I did a search for Starbucks within 50 miles of me, and there were 75...


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I would think if we're hitting a Starbucks, the one at 360 & Trinity (which is right in Mid-Cities) would be the most central? It's right off of the freeway too.

360 & Trinity
14413 Trinity Blvd 
Fort Worth, Texas 76155
817-571-9825

With that said, I've had a few meetups at Mochalux in Arlington, which is right off of 20 and Collins. It's fairly decently sized and has never been super-crowded when I was there, so we should have plenty of room.

Here's their website. 
http://www.mochalux.com/

There is also a Borders at Arlington Highlands, which is off of 20 and Matlock, but it will probably be fairly crowded on a Saturday. There's a nice Borders in Colleyville (mid-cities) which is much less crowded, but it's off the beaten path and a little ways from the freeway. It's located on Grapevine Highway at Hall-Johnson.

Borders Colleyville: http://www.borders.com/online/store/InteractiveMapView_12153
Borders Arlington Heights: http://www.borders.com/online/store/InteractiveMapView_14219

Or we can all go raid the Barnes and Noble with our Kindles.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

March 13/14 is good for me also.  Any of the places is fine with me.  Haven't ever been to a Mochalux.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Any would be fine with us.  I've never been to a Mochalux either.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Ugh! My MIL just called to make sure we were going to come in for Spring Break weekend... for the St Patrick's Day parades... they are some partying people in N'Awlins I tell ya! Now I won't be able to make it in! I could be there the next weekend... Oh well, maybe next one. I will post sum pics. of the parades though.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Meredith, too bad...we'll miss you and DD.


I know... I was so happy to be able to meet everyone... maybe another one will come up.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> It looks like the weekend of the 13/14 would be good for most of us. And maybe with enough time we can get "Mr. Claw" here.


I don't have any deal killers for that weekend to my knowledge, so I will try to make it down there! Lock up your wives and daughters, Dallas!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Ugh! My MIL just called to make sure we were going to come in for Spring Break weekend... for the St Patrick's Day parades... they are some partying people in N'Awlins I tell ya! Now I won't be able to make it in! I could be there the next weekend... Oh well, maybe next one. I will post sum pics. of the parades though.


I am willing to do the 20/21 if that works better for ya Meredith at this point any weekend would work for me.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Intinst and I can make it either weekend and don't really have a preference.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

loonlover said:


> Intinst and I can make it either weekend and don't really have a preference.


Yay!


Cobbie said:


> I'm open the 20/21.


Cool! I am so excited if everyone else is OK with it.


BTackitt said:


> I am willing to do the 20/21 if that works better for ya Meredith at this point any weekend would work for me.


It will be so cool to meet ya'll!

Thanks everyone I am all tickled again.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Looking forward to meeting everyone.  I sort of had a head start learning who people were before I joined.  It's been fun getting to know people even more by reading their posts in various threads.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

I'd love to meet some of the wonderful people from these boards.  I've never failed to find something interesting, informative or hilarious every time I open these threads.  It usually makes my day and I wish I had more time to spend here conversing and playing. Love to be there if possible.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm there the weekend of 13/14, but whatever is best for the group is fine with me. I don't live in the area, just going there for business. I'd love to join, but understand if everyone needs a different weekend.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

I am free either weekend.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh oh oh.. Mar 12-14 is the Dallas Quilt show! I will be there at least 1 day if anyone else is interested.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Oh oh oh.. Mar 12-14 is the Dallas Quilt show! I will be there at least 1 day if anyone else is interested.


Definitely. I go every year I am in town.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Sheltiemom I think it would be a blast, Quilts & Kindles!


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Sheltiemom I think it would be a blast, Quilts & Kindles!


Sounds like fun to me!


----------



## Susinok (Feb 2, 2010)

I may attend this too, along with the Dallas Quilt Show. Haven't traveled down there in a while. I'm new to the boards and my Kindle is almost 2 weeks old and already invaluable to me!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

So have we (sort of by default) set the date as definite for Saturday the 13th?  If so, what time?

I'm not trying to be pushy, just would like to get it on the calendar.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

20/21st is Dallas Kindle thing so Mere can be involved.... Sheltiemom & I may be meeting up the weerkend before at the DQS.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification.  We'll put the 20/21 on the calendar and let our son know we will not be intruding on their 5th wedding anniversary weekend.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

This is March


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> Do we know which day? Kathy might be able to extend her business trip.


I should be able to extend my trip to go home on the 21st. I have a girlfriend that I like to visit while in town. I could go stay with her for the weekend. I may actually stay with her the whole time. We have been best friends since the age of 13 and when I go to Dallas or Fort Worth I stay with her. She lives in Irving right by the DFW airport, which makes it easy to travel to both Dallas and Fort Worth.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm too lazy to go back and read the parts I missed in the thread ..... where are we meeting?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> Kathy, that would be great. I don't know which day. I'm local so I'll leave this for the ones traveling to make this decision. Please bring your friend. She would be most welcome.


If I extend my trip, I would only be able to meet on Saturday. I would have to fly home on Sunday to be back to work on Monday.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Oooooo .... 360 & I-20 .... I haven't been to that side of town in almost 20 years .... cool.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

So, Kindle meet-up on Saturday, March 20th, at the Mochalux, http://www.mochalux.com/ , in Arlington, TX.

What is a good time for everyone?

Cobbie, I will be at the Dallas quilt show the week before that, unless the weather is awful. I usually go on Sat, but can go on Sunday.


----------



## Susinok (Feb 2, 2010)

No, I'm not invlolved in the Dallas show. I would have gone if it were the same weekend but not making a special trip.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

It might be easier for those driving in to meet at 1:00 or 2:00.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

sheltiemom said:


> So, Kindle meet-up on Saturday, March 20th, at the Mochalux, http://www.mochalux.com/ , in Arlington, TX.
> 
> What is a good time for everyone?
> 
> Cobbie, I will be at the Dallas quilt show the week before that, unless the weather is awful. I usually go on Sat, but can go on Sunday.


Time doesn't matter to me. We're not working Saturdays right now, so I'm pretty much free all day. Hopefully you guys like the Mochalux as much as I do!


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

sheltiemom said:


> So, Kindle meet-up on Saturday, March 20th, at the Mochalux, http://www.mochalux.com/ , in Arlington, TX.


Since time doesn't seem to be too much of an issue, how about 1:00 pm?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sheltiemom said:


> Since time doesn't seem to be too much of an issue, how about 1:00 pm?


Can we get a list started of who will be attending? My DD is "pumped" and wants to know who she will be meeting!   
BTW: She made me type "Pumped" and turn it GREEN! She may be a _tiny_ bit like her Mommy!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

*intinst & Loonlover* are planning to attend.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

intinst said:


> *intinst & Loonlover* are planning to attend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

To be clear, I understand it is Saturday, March 20th at 1:00?

I'd say there is about a 75% chance The Claw will be there.  Only way not would be if something unforeseeable comes up between now and then.  Meeting later (such as 1:00) is better for me, as I'll be driving to DFW that morning.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm not scheduled to be out of town, so I should be there....


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I was unable to extend my trip to Fort Worth. Have a great time with the meetup. Post pictures.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Kathy said:


> I was unable to extend my trip to Fort Worth. Have a great time with the meetup. Post pictures.


Oh, I am sorry... I feel like if I had been able to be there the date would have been the 13th


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm in! I can't wait, though I have yet to tell DH..


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

I will be there.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Oh, I am sorry... I feel like if I had been able to be there the date would have been the 13th


Not a problem. I blame my husband. He planned a boat trip and forgot to tell me, so I have to go home on Friday. Go have a great time and take pictures.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

sheltiemom said:


> So, Kindle meet-up on Saturday, March 20th, at the Mochalux, http://www.mochalux.com/ , in Arlington, TX.


Just a reminder - we are planning on meeting at 1:00 pm.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

ok.. I know I said I will be there, and I will DEFINATELY try.. but on Fri the 19th, we will be in Portales, NM. Checking out ENMU because our son has been accepted there. It's a 6 hour drive, and DH said we will probably come home Friday night (driving up there Thursday night), so Saturday SHOULD be no problem... difficulties barred.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Sooo... crazy question... are there any authors going to be at the meet-up? and if so can you PM me... or even post here if it is OK... I would love to get a couple of autographed paperbacks... How 'bout it Brassman... are you going to be there? Any others, I love supporting Indie authors and still love to collect autographed DTBs for my "special" shelf. 
I don't even know if this is ever done, being that we all have Kindles... forgive me if not...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> I think that's a great idea.


Glad you also think so. I don't even know if any are coming... but I just thought about it. I have Brendan's first four and Olivia's and Maureen's but I was hoping somebody else would be there that I could pick up.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Weeellll, I'm planning on being there, if all goes well and I'll bring some books if anyone is interested, I'm always glad to autograph my work.  Is that OK?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

So anyone have time to create a list? My DD keeps asking who will be there and I tried going back thru so far I have:

SheltieMom, DNAgirl, Intinst, Loonlover, Cobbie, Brendan, Meredith, Mr. Claw, Geoffrey, BTackitt... who am I missing?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Just a reminder for you all to take pics, and pics of your Ks also, so the rest of us can enjoy your meet also.
deb


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

You are missing Viking Warrior, Miss Meredith.  He said he was going somewhere on the boards or maybe it was a PM?


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> So anyone have time to create a list? My DD keeps asking who will be there and I tried going back thru so far I have:
> 
> SheltieMom, DNAgirl, Intinst, Loonlover, Cobbie, Brendan, Meredith, Mr. Claw, Geoffrey, BTackitt... who am I missing?


Me   I wanna go!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you, Cobbie!!!  

But picture a creature so vile that his hair is made of worms and his breath smells like the garbage you forgot to take out before you left on vacation, and eyes that look like tunnels to the netherworld.  That would be my boss.    Big ole' meany!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

but it's on a SUNDAY.. no work?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd like to meet everybody but I'm just too old for the DFW traffic. Anybody know how the trains work? I can get from McGregor to Fort Worth but have no idea how to get from there to Dallas.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Thank you, Cobbie!!!
> 
> But picture a creature so vile that his hair is made of worms and his breath smells like the garbage you forgot to take out before you left on vacation, and eyes that look like tunnels to the netherworld. That would be my boss.  Big ole' meany!


I thought you were describing my boss, Miss Miller!  Looks like I might not be able to make it after all. What a disappointment! Maybe next time, but if things change, I'll be there.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I'd like to meet everybody but I'm just too old for the DFW traffic. Anybody know how the trains work? I can get from McGregor to Fort Worth but have no idea how to get from there to Dallas.


Jeff? we're meeting in Arlington, The way I picture them mentally is Ft. Worth/Dallas are mickey mouse's ears, and arlington is his head... if they were al about the same size circles.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Jeff? we're meeting in Arlington, The way I picture them mentally is Ft. Worth/Dallas are mickey mouse's ears, and arlington is his head... if they were al about the same size circles.


It's a long walk from ear to ear. 

I just looked at the train schedule and it won't work anyway.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Me   I wanna go!


Aaaaawweee... Ms. Maureen, I wish you could come!  I say we all protest Maureen having to work!


Brendan Carroll said:


> I thought you were describing my boss, Miss Miller!  Looks like I might not be able to make it after all. What a disappointment! Maybe next time, but if things change, I'll be there.


And BRENDAN! I thought you were going to, and bringing books!  I so wanted to meet you in person. 


Jeff said:


> I'd like to meet everybody but I'm just too old for the DFW traffic. Anybody know how the trains work? I can get from McGregor to Fort Worth but have no idea how to get from there to Dallas.


Come on Jeff, try to figure a way to come! We want you there. 


BTackitt said:


> but it's on a SUNDAY.. no work?


Uh, BT, it is on SATURDAY... RIGHT??


Brendan Carroll said:


> You are missing Viking Warrior, Miss Meredith. He said he was going somewhere on the boards or maybe it was a PM?


Ooooh, I'm sorry, I looked back to the first post and I did not see him on here, but I coulda missed him... I have been really sick with a BLASTED cold! Coughin my head off! But YAY! VW22! Where has he been anyway? I haven't got any PMs or anything from him lately.
Still hoping this cold is gone by Monday as we head off to Santa Fe, NM. for Spring Break!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Ooooh, I'm sorry, I looked back to the first post and I did not see him on here, but I coulda missed him... I have been really sick with a BLASTED cold! Coughin my head off! But YAY! VW22! Where has he been anyway? I haven't got any PMs or anything from him lately.
> Still hoping this cold is gone by Monday as we head off to Santa Fe, NM. for Spring Break!


Long as you get healthy before Saturday. While we all love each other, there's no need to share cooties.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Uh, BT, it is on SATURDAY... RIGHT??


Yes, yes it is.. I claim brain death for the mix up. Heck last night when I was working on new Kindle Screensavers I was still saving them to my February file until I suddenly realized it was MARCH. The last two weeks have been horrible for my brain.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Yes, yes it is.. I claim brain death for the mix up. Heck last night when I was working on new Kindle Screensavers I was still saving them to my February file until I suddenly realized it was MARCH. The last two weeks have been horrible for my brain.


Just wait, it gets worse.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Yes, yes it is.. I claim brain death for the mix up. Heck last night when I was working on new Kindle Screensavers I was still saving them to my February file until I suddenly realized it was MARCH. The last two weeks have been horrible for my brain.


Ha! It WAS and still IS!   Hope your brain gets better!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The meeting is Saturday, 1:00 at this place:

Map 
Mochalux Coffee & Tea Company

1101 E Bardin Rd. Ste 101
Arlington, Tx 76018 

(taken from their website).  Is that correct?


I'm driving down tomorrow after work, will make a weekend of it in Dallas, and I want to get out before bad weather is supposed to arrive late Friday evening (supposed to be snow all day saturday, though it should go away quickly, ground is too warm).


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

That is right!  

Can you believe this weather?  It was so beautiful today - I have a convertible and was driving around with the top down this afternoon.  Now, it is supposed to be cold, rainy, and windy on Saturday.  Hopefully, no snow.

Enjoy your trip.  See you Saturday.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm pondering whether to make the drive from Oklahoma City or not....They are saying we could get as much as eight inches of snow<!> tomorrow. That's the high estimate, and four inches is more likely, but I'm getting less enthused about trying to drive back through it Sunday. I'll make a decision soon after work today, 'cause I'm driving to Dallas this evening if I go at all. Depends on what the weatherman says at the five o'clock news....


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Loonlover and I are just about to leave to head to Arlington, will see those who can make it there!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

We're heading out the door.  See everyone who is able to make it tomorrow.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Alas, they are predicting six inches of snow for Oklahoma City tomorrow and continuing to Sunday morning.  I'd planned to make a weekend in Dallas of this, but I just don't think it would be sane to head down there now (which I could do easily) and risk having to drive back Sunday through a mess on the roads.  Have fun anyway!!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I was really hoping to make it, but as I feared, I will be unable to join you guys.  Have a great time and know that I wish I could be there to give you all heartburn.   Maybe next time.    Be careful in that weather... it sounds treacherous.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Loonlover and I are at Mochalux, so far we are the only ones.
(I know we are very early)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Merideth, Sheltiemom, Viking Warrior. Cobbie and OlivaD are here now!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Meredith and DD, Loonlover, Viking Warrior, OliviaD, Cobbie and Sheltiemom, right to left. You have seen my picture.

Edited to correct by Loonlover!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

And sheltiedaughter?

Wow, everyone looks just like I imagined... blurry....


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

You all look like you are having a good time!!  A lot of Kindles on them there tables.  What is the name of the "Pink Hippo"?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Well Poop, I missed it, we just got back home from the college visit.  totally bummed.  Looks like you guys had a great meet!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

man ... I've been sick all week, laid down for quickie nap and next thing I know it's 3pm ....   Hope y'all had fun ....


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Glad that you pulled it off, sorry I didn't make it.  The snow here isn't as bad as advertised, but it isn't over yet.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> You all look like you are having a good time!! A lot of Kindles on them there tables. What is the name of the "Pink Hippo"?


A lot of extra covers for a few Kindles.

It was a fun day!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Your shots are great Cobbie.  Glad everyone had a good time.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> You all look like you are having a good time!! A lot of Kindles on them there tables. What is the name of the "Pink Hippo"?


I believe that beautiful girl's name is Hippidippididdlydoo who is kin to the twin hippos on my blog. Am I wrong?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

So nice to put faces with the names!!  Glad you all had a good time.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

We did have a good time. It turned into a regional meeting - Houston suburbs and Arkansas were represented. I can't remember hippo's name but she was a great mascot. Too bad everyone who wanted to be there couldn't be there. Maybe next time. We were well enabled with all our covers.

I'll post the other pictures tomorrow. They aren't coming out too well tonight.










Kindle Kovers guarded by Hippo


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

DD, Loonlover, and Intinst (on his computer)










Cobbie, OliviaD, VikingWarrior, and Meredith










Meredith and DD










This morning in Dallas. I hope everyone from out of town makes it home all right. Mr. Claw, if it is like this in Dallas, it must be really bad in Oklahoma!


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Just one word about the pix.  I was forced to pose.   I hope I didn't ruin anyone's 'current snackages'. LOL.  The meeting was great and I learned a great deal about KB, Kindles and some of the wonderful people who frequent these boards.  I am looking forward to attending some more meetings if I can get to them.  I was thrilled just to make it there and meet with other people who love their Kindles as much as I love mine.  I'm certainly convinced that my decision to upgrade to a K2 will be justly rewarded.  I intend to pass along my K1 to my daughter who also reads a lot and moves around.  Kindles are wonderful machines.  I mean who would have thought a few years ago that carrying a library with you could be so easy?  Thanks to all who showed and a hearty "Maybe next time!" to those who didn't get to make it.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

whaaahhhhhhhhh wahhh









I wanted to be there! Darn that mean-ole boss of mine (you know the one, Cobbie )

It's wonderful to SEE you'all!! I'm particularly pleased to see the Mr. Warrior took his viking helmet off for the picture. I imagine that would have intimidated the people in the shop 

When there's a (middle of nowhere North Carolina) meeting...you're all invited!!!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

sheltiemom said:


> This morning in Dallas. I hope everyone from out of town makes it home all right. Mr. Claw, if it is like this in Dallas, it must be really bad in Oklahoma!


Great photos! I'm very glad I didn't head South for this, even though I'd have liked to be there. I was on the verge of assuming this would be a minor snow and heading out. But unlike the usual way things go with me, prudence and common sense won out! A good thing, as it would be a mess trying to get home today.

Glad y'all had fun anyway!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Which middle part of NC, mamiller?
deb


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Deb,
I'm by Lake Norman. "_By_", not "_ON_" hahahaha...big financial difference there!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I know that.  I had friends who lived "by", but my cousins lived "on" for a few years.  They had a beautiful house and were smart enough to sell at a huge profit and move to downtown Charlotte right around the time it was rebuilding.  

My daughter is in Asheville.  
deb


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Asheville is beautiful.  I always wanted to go to the Biltmore at Christmas.  Maybe we can have a Kindle meeting at the Biltmore!  Now wouldn't that be decadent!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

That is even nicer than Christmas in Williamsburg (or so I hear) - love the Biltmore.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

OK... I just got home! I have been busy! Running around... vacationing... BUT tomorrow it's back to the grindstone...  So, I am looking at the pics.  and have to say... I was not sleeping!  My DD and I both have the same looks on our faces in the first one. I was so excited to meet everyone... and ya know that I did miss you who could not make it.  My DD sat and listened to all of us talk and did have a question or two to ask Intinst and Ms. Olivia. SHe felt like she was meeting celebrities! SOOOO excited! She actually got a bit nervous just before we arrived.  Had everyone counted out and spouted off everyone who had posted that they would meet. Then when it was over, called out all who she did not get to meet. Hippo (actually what we call her even though her name is officially Rainbow Sherbert) had a good time, though she was afraid VW was going to eat her at first!  

Loved the enablers! Lights and skins and covers everywhere! 

Please keep in mind when viewing our pics. we had/have been going nonstop since Friday 3/12 1PM! First N'Awlins on 3/12 then back to Houston 11PM 3/14-1PM 3/15... and we spent the night 3/15 in Lubbock, Texas where we saw our first snow of our trip!... 600 miles from Houston... then on to Santa Fe, Albuquerque, Taos, Red River & Angel Fire New Mexico... all before driving thru Amarillo, Tx after visiting Texas' own "baby Grand Canyon" (Palo Duro) where the snow really started blowing in... then we woke up to more snow in Wichita Falls, Tx where you can tell my girlie had a morning swim (seriously... look at her hair!  dried, but not straightened...) 
Anyway, for those of you wondering, our trip was awesome... info will be posted on another thread soon. AND yes, all of your home remedies helped Meredith recover nicely!   Just have a tiny bit of a sore throat now.
I will post my pics. Tuesday. Tired tonight and Girl Scouts until 6PM tomorrow! Glad everyone made it home safely and that everyone who did not drive in stayed home where it was safe.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Meredith, you and your daughter look fine. Stop apologizing!  Nice to see my cookie dealer.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> all before driving thru Amarillo, Tx after visiting Texas' own "baby Grand Canyon" (Palo Duro) where the snow really started blowing in...


Congrats on visiting Palo Duro Canyon....I lived near there for two years, and am now embarrassed that I didn't take more advantage of it when I was in the area! Very cool place. Did you see the prairie dogs?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Congrats on visiting Palo Duro Canyon....I lived near there for two years, and am now embarrassed that I didn't take more advantage of it when I was in the area! Very cool place. Did you see the prairie dogs?


No, we sure didn't... we were looking though! It WAS absolutely GORGEOUS! DD was really excited. She could do a commercial for vacationing in Texas! She was justa singing about all of the cool things to do in Texas (we take A LOT of weekend trips) and ended the "singing" with "Who else has all of THAT & their very OWN 'Baby Grand Canyon' Texas is great I tell ya!" SO sorry we did not get to meet you. However Saturday morning as I got on the elevator to get my girlie and friends from the pool a guy from Oklahoma City got on and we struck up a conversation and he said he had just talked to his friend about 10 AM and he already had six inches of snow. So I was VERY glad, Mr. Claw that you stayed home where you were safe!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> She's a doll.
> Think we had enough?


Thank YOu Ms. Cobbie... she sure enjoyed you. She knew you were very worried about me when I was sick. So she already knew you were sweet! & she talked about how cool it was that you had an I-phone! 
You have all convinced me to hint about covers for Mother's Day! Thanks!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

OliviaD said:


> Just one word about the pix. I was forced to pose.  I hope I didn't ruin anyone's 'current snackages'. LOL. The meeting was great and I learned a great deal about KB, Kindles and some of the wonderful people who frequent these boards. I am looking forward to attending some more meetings if I can get to them. I was thrilled just to make it there and meet with other people who love their Kindles as much as I love mine. I'm certainly convinced that my decision to upgrade to a K2 will be justly rewarded. I intend to pass along my K1 to my daughter who also reads a lot and moves around. Kindles are wonderful machines. I mean who would have thought a few years ago that carrying a library with you could be so easy? Thanks to all who showed and a hearty "Maybe next time!" to those who didn't get to make it.


At least your eyes were open... we were "sheepin' " as DD says!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Meredith, you and your daughter look fine. Stop apologizing! Nice to see my cookie dealer.


What she said.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

We are so proud of all of you.
This looks to have been a great meet.
And nice pics too.

Looking forward to your next KB meet.
It is hard to stop once you have started.

Just sayin......


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Meredith, you and your daughter look fine. Stop apologizing! Nice to see my cookie dealer.


Were you shocked? I went back to my natural color in January because she saw an old pic. of me and wanted me to look like her for a while... she LOVES my hair this color. Wish you all coulda been there.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Yours was the first "regional" one...  how long before we have a National KB Convention?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith, you went back from _what_? Blonde? Red?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Meredith, you went back from _what_? Blonde? Red?


Purple? Green?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Meredith, you went back from _what_? Blonde? Red?


I have been blonde for her whole life really, but I did do this one time before a couple of winters ago and then went back blonde... It was just REALLY, REALLY heavy highlights.


scarlet said:


> Purple? Green?


No Ms. Scarlet I think you are the green one, right?

I really am glad Intinst and Sheltiemom and Cobbie took pics., and got them up so promptly. You all ROCK! Good Job posting them.

So, Susan, how long are ya'lls meets?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Purple? Green?


LOL!



Meredith Sinclair said:


> I have been blonde for her whole life really, but I did do this one time before a couple of winters ago and then went back blonde... It was just REALLY, REALLY heavy highlights. No Ms. Scarlet I think you are the green one, right?


I'm the other way around -- DD and I are medium-blonde, but I'm currently chestnut red, since sometime last fall. Until today I thought I was going to keep it for a while, because I'm pale and it seems to go better with that than the blonde. But after spending three days doing yardwork, I'm pre-tan pinkish, which looks weird with the red, and so as of three hours ago I'm thinking of going back to blonde this week. Maybe with some highlights to camouflage the gray. Decisions, decisions. 



Meredith Sinclair said:


> So, Susan, how long are ya'lls meets?


Hmmm... dunno exactly.... the last one wasn't that long, seemed like maybe an hour and a half, or two at most.... a couple were longer, I think 2-3 hours... but they've been on weekdays so some people are on their lunch hour, and that limits it a bit.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Had a great trip to Texas, really enjoyed the Kindle meet with show and tell. Good visit with son and dil. Everything fine until almost home, Loonlover started feeling ill and when we arrived home, found someone had run over our mailbox.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Maybe with some highlights to camouflage the gray.


Remember the days when we frosted our hair to get highlights and now we highlight to cover the gray.

Meredith, glad you and your DD made it home okay. I worried about you on the road.

Loonlover, I hope you are feeling better and that Intinst lets you post on the computer sometimes.

Intinst, sorry about your mailbox. Thanks for driving down here for the meeting.

It was so nice to meet everyone!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Loonlover, I hope it was just a short-lived bug!



sheltiemom said:


> Remember the days when we frosted our hair to get highlights and now we highlight to cover the gray.


I swore for years that I'd go gray gracefully when it happened...  but now? Kicking and screaming.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh man, I'm so sorry I missed it.  We've been having some family issues for the past couple of weeks, so I've been super busy and distracted.  I hope you all had fun and enjoyed Mochalux.

Hopefully, we can have another sometime and by then things will have settled down for us.  I'd still love to meet you all.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Intinst please give our best to loonlover and our wishes for her to feel better.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sheltiemom said:


> Meredith, glad you and your DD made it home okay. I worried about you on the road.
> Loonlover, I hope you are feeling better and that Intinst lets you post on the computer sometimes.
> Intinst, sorry about your mailbox. Thanks for driving down here for the meeting.
> It was so nice to meet everyone!


Thanks for thinking of us, Ma'am. We stayed just an hour or two after the meeting then stayed about two hours away with friends. We thoroughly enjoyed the visit. DD is always interested in anything related to books and reading and certainly EVERYTHING about the KB (well, you know, what she is _allowed_ to see/know about it.  )
She asked me if I noticed your socks... sorry to say I didn't... she said they were cute! 
Loonlover, I sure hope you get over this thing quickly... I know I felt really horrible when I had that bad cough... I don't think I even coughed once at the meet... Oh, please tell me I didn't getcha sick...


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> She asked me if I noticed your socks... sorry to say I didn't... she said they were cute!


She is observant! I was wearing my Sheltie socks.



Susan in VA said:


> I swore for years that I'd go gray gracefully when it happened... but now? Kicking and screaming.


Me, too!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Loonlover, I hope it was just a short-lived bug!


It was a fairly short lived bug. I'm feeling much better tonight as I am finally able to eat something that is slightly more nutritious and filling than just crackers. I think I've actually eaten 4 small meals today. I should be back to normal tomorrow.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

loonlover said:


> It was a fairly short lived bug. I'm feeling much better tonight as I am finally able to eat something that is slightly more nutritious and filling than just crackers. I think I've actually eaten 4 small meals today. I should be back to normal tomorrow.


Glad to hear you are better Loonlover! Olivia is not doing so well I'm afraid. Got an email saying that she was completely down with something... sounds like what I had last week...


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Glad to hear you are better Loonlover! Olivia is not doing so well I'm afraid. Got an email saying that she was completely down with something... sounds like what I had last week...


Thanks.

Olivia, I hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Loonlover, I'm glad you're improving.
> 
> Meredith, I sorry Olivia's under the weather. Olivia, hope to see you soon.


Did you start the book yet? Do YOU recognize any of the characters as people you know? I know I "knew" half the characters... well, we do live in Texas... ya know!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Awww, sorry I missed the meeting.  I was on vacation in Hawaii (where there was NO snow, thankyouverymuch) or I woulda tried to be there.  I've met friends in person from an online hobby forum and it's so much fun!

Glad you guys had a great time - maybe next time I can make it!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Sounds like you all had fun. Wish I had known about it, but I have been without reliable internet for a while and just now getting back online some. I wouldn't have been able to attend due to Spring Break company, but maybe I can make the next one. I would love to see a gathering in East Texas, but the only other ET KBer I know I already get to see her at church!! 

Anyway, thanks for posting pics. It is always great to put names and faces together. Keep me in mind when you schedule the next one.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey Angela, Where in East Texas are you?  I'm in Livingston, Texas

I wish I had been able to go to the meeting too!! That would have been a blast.  But, I was hanging out with family in San Antonio.  First Vacation for me and mine ever, and it was nice.  

I moved from DFW last august.  My husband is still working up there though.  He lives there during the week and comes here on the weekends.  

Did I read that someone here is from Granbury  I lived there for about 5 years!! Loved every minute of it!  I lived out towards Glen Rose though, passed the cows and over the hills.  LOL.  The Brazos was my back yard.  We moved to Fort worth when the gas prices started getting insane.  My husband was commuting there every day (160 miles a day), so we had to cut down on that cost.  And now look at us!! HAHA.. I'm in Livingston and hes' commuting here every weekend!  LOL  Hopefully He will follow with a permanent job soon though. 

Valeri


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Angela said:


> Sounds like you all had fun. Wish I had known about it, but I have been without reliable internet for a while and just now getting back online some. I wouldn't have been able to attend due to Spring Break company, but maybe I can make the next one. I would love to see a gathering in East Texas, but the only other ET KBer I know I already get to see her at church!!
> Anyway, thanks for posting pics. It is always great to put names and faces together. Keep me in mind when you schedule the next one.


Angela, did you forget about me? I live in Summerwood and OliviaD is in Dayton, and Viking Warrior is back home in Beaumont now! We did have fun, I am thinking of going to the Austin meet.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

ValeriGail said:


> Did I read that someone here is from Granbury
> Valeri





Cobbie said:


> I think BTackitt is in Granbury.


I am , I am. We're near the HS though. with 3 kids going there it just did not make sense for us to live outside of "town". We are close enough they can walk (a RARITY) and anything they want to do doesn't take them 20-30 minutes to get to. Bowling every saturday night for rockabowl is their biggie atm.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

ValeriGail said:


> Hey Angela, Where in East Texas are you? I'm in Livingston, Texas
> 
> I wish I had been able to go to the meeting too!! That would have been a blast. But, I was hanging out with family in San Antonio. First Vacation for me and mine ever, and it was nice.
> 
> I moved from DFW last august. My husband is still working up there though. He lives there during the week and comes here on the weekends.


Hi Valeri! I am in the Longview area and your story sounds like mine!! I moved up here 2 years ago from Kingwood to help my mom take care of my dad. My hubby still lives in Houston and comes home on the weekends too! We could do an East TX gathering!!



Meredith Sinclair said:


> Angela, did you forget about me? I live in Summerwood and OliviaD is in Dayton, and Viking Warrior is back home in Beaumont now! We did have fun, I am thinking of going to the Austin meet.


No, Meredith I didn't forget about you! Sounds like we have to do an ETX gathering!!  My DD has a K2 and lives in Kingwood.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Sounds like we might need to plan something for sure!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

I am Game for wahtever... wherever...!


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

I am in Dallas but grew up in Marshall so would be willing to go to East Texas for a meeting.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Best wishes for the ETX gathering.. I'm out in San Francisco all summer, so no way to make that one. But I will be at a starbucks wishing you well whichever date you pick.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Best wishes for the ETX gathering.. I'm out in San Francisco all summer, so no way to make that one. But I will be at a starbucks wishing you well whichever date you pick.


Awwwweeee... Maybe ONE DAY...


----------

